
Stevey's Blog Rants: Done, and Gets Things Smart - dkarapetyan
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/06/done-and-gets-things-smart.html
======
PaulHoule
Why is it there are 100 articles on how to hire engineers for every 1 article
about what to do with them afterwards?

